# Wie Schilf am einfachsten umsetzen?



## Motorola (23. Juni 2007)

Ich hab nen DICKES Problem. Ich wollte mir an meinem 3ten Weiher ein Schilfgürtel pflanzen. 
  So. Das erste mal hab ich das Schilf abgeschnitten dann in den Schlamm IM Wasser reingesteckt. => Verdorrt 
  Danach hab ich das nomma gemacht nur dass ich es außerhalb vom Wasser gemacht habe 
  => Verdorrt.

  Was mach ich den falsch? Mit Wurzeln ist es bisschen problematisch denke ich weil die so Kacke mit raus gehen. Oder evt liegt es einfach weil an der Stelle den ganzen Tag Sonne drauf scheint und das dann evt vertrocknet?


----------



## bennie (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie Schilf am einfachsten umsetzen?*

Wie sollen die ohne Wurzeln zurechtkommen??


----------



## Motorola (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie Schilf am einfachsten umsetzen?*

Öm ja. Ich hab schon so oft gehört das das zeug so hartnäckig ist das weckst auch ohne wurzeln ÜBERALL an. 
  Das stümmt wohl nicht ganz. Also müsste ich die Dinger mit Wurzeln umpflanzen das wird ne Heiden arbeit.

Naja zurzeit ist das Wetter eh schlecht. Da kann man sich mal ein Wochenende Zeit nehmen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie Schilf am einfachsten umsetzen?*

Leih Dir nen Tag lang nen Mini-Bagger (100 - 200 Euro) - damit geht das praktisch wie von selbst:
Du gräbst schöne Wurzelballen aus und kannste sie gleich damit verpflanzen. #6


----------



## bacalo (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie Schilf am einfachsten umsetzen?*

Moinsen,

ohne Fleiß - keinen Preis.

Vielleicht werden ja in der deiner Umgebung im Herbst hier und da Teiche abgelassen?
Sofern da Schilf vorhanden ist, frag mal nach und mit ner Kreuzhake bewaffnet ein paar Wurzelballen (Fußballgröße) lösen, in wasserdichten Mörtelwannen transportieren  und bei dir anpflanzen.

Gruß

bacalo


----------



## bernie1 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie Schilf am einfachsten umsetzen?*

Hallo,
Will man aktiv zur Vermehrung von Schilfbeständen beitragen, muss man im Sommer Halmstücke mit 1–3 Knoten abschneiden und diese in wenige Zentimeter tiefe Rinnen im Uferbereich eingraben. Nach einigen Wochen bewurzeln sich die Stängelknoten, und es bilden sich Tochtersprosse aus.

Auszug von,

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schilfrohr

Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## Motorola (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie Schilf am einfachsten umsetzen?*



bernie1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Will man aktiv zur Vermehrung von Schilfbeständen beitragen, muss man im Sommer Halmstücke mit 1–3 Knoten abschneiden und diese in wenige Zentimeter tiefe Rinnen im Uferbereich eingraben. Nach einigen Wochen bewurzeln sich die Stängelknoten, und es bilden sich Tochtersprosse aus.
> 
> Auszug von,
> ...



 Mh die Knoten sind die da wo das ende vom den Blättern ist?
: 

 ?
Das währ ja super wen es so währe. 
Und in meiner Gegend werden eigentlich so ziemlich selten jährlich Teiche abgelassen da muss ich dann mal schauen wen es nicht klappt was Bernie meinte.


----------



## bernie1 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie Schilf am einfachsten umsetzen?*

Hier Literatur zur Vermehrung von Pflanzen und Stecklingen.
http://www.bio-gaertner.de/Articles...ebel-Topf-Zimmerpflanzen/BKTZ-Vermehrung.html

http://www.hiss-reet.de/wissen/schilf-die-pflanze.html

Du kannst dir auch einen Käfig aus Maschendraht bauen so 2x2m, die Pflanzen herein ab ins Wasser und mit Steinen beschweren (Erdkontakt)

Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## bacalo (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie Schilf am einfachsten umsetzen?*

Interessant,

da bedanke auch ich mich für diese Informationen!

Gruß
bacalo


----------



## bernie1 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie Schilf am einfachsten umsetzen?*

Drahtgitter 

Eigenschaften 
Das Drahtgitter sollte, wie in der Ingenieurbiologie üblich, unverzinkt verwendet werden. Der niedrige pH-Wert mancher Tagebauseen erfordert eventuell die Verwendung von korrosionsgeschütztem Draht, da die Korrosion ansonsten zu schnell abläuft. Für die Versuchsanlage wurde folgendes Drahtgitter verwendet. 
- MW=60mm (hexagonal) 
- Ø 0,7mm 
- Rollenbreite 75 cm 
- feurverzinkt 


Vorteile 
Der Drahtkorb hält am Anfang die Schilfrhizome zusammen und gibt dem Paket die Festigkeit. 
Die Wuchsleistungen von Phragmites sind besser, je feinkörniger der Boden ist, z.B. Feinsand, Lehm, Ton, da es "... besser Fuß fassen und sich verankern kann" (BITTMANN1953).
Draht ist relativ leicht und das Gewicht bleibt konstant bzw. nimmt mit der Korrosion ab. Es ist nicht mit einer Gewichtszunahme, wie z.B. bei der Faschine durch Saftfluss zu rechnen. Wenn sich mit der Zeit ein Rhizomenkörper entwickelt hat, und der Draht verrottet verbleiben keine aufwendig zu entsorgenden Altlasten. 
Die Drahtkörbe sind einfach und in großer Stückzahl herzustellen. Sie lassen sich an Land befüllen und anschließend zum Einbau auf das Wasser ziehen. 


Nachteile 
Mögliche mechanische Beschädigungen des Gitterkorbes durch Reibung können zum vorzeitigen Verlust der Festigkeit führen. Der Draht sollte auf jeden Fall gefaltet wie ein Sandwich verwendet werden, damit die Wurzeln und Rhizome nicht frei und locker im Wasser hängen, sondern sich ausreichend im Inneren verfestigen können. 


Anleitung aus
http://www.lebende-inseln.de/li021121/htm/830versu.htm

Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------

